# White or parti poodle owners



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

White poodle owners- what shampoo would you suggest? I've heard oatmeal is good to keep a poodle moisturized-but didnt want their coats looking dingy...thanks!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I love the tickling on mocha’s nose! It’s so amazing how much they change in a week.


----------



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> I love the tickling on mocha’s nose! It’s so amazing how much they change in a week.


I am trying to to get too excited about it...apparently sometimes it can be coloring on their skin that won't show thru their fur. But i am a pain for keeping a white dog clean..so I'm sure we will see her pretty patches


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

White is tuff! I think that’s why I lean towards dark. Lol. I know the night before I won’t sleep....too much excitement waiting!!!!!


----------



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> White is tuff! I think that’s why I lean towards dark. Lol. I know the night before I won’t sleep....too much excitement waiting!!!!!


We had Britney and springer spaniels before so I love the white base with coloring. I didnt realize til this year that poodles had other options besides solids. Hubby said that is what put me over from considering a dog again (tiff passed in 2016) to full steam ahead. We had gotten tiff after my daughters were born but before my sons. She was a true member of the family.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

They sell eye wipes and they help and I heard angel eyes works well to not get the stains. I think that’s why I don’t have white dogs bc I hate the staining. I feel like they always look sad from it.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Omg, my breeder does a few types and she just had a handsome boy! Parti yorkipoo and he’s so cute! I never knew yorkipoos had parti colors but I almost thought of snagging him but I’m not a male dog person....but he’s adorable!!!!


----------



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> They sell eye wipes and they help and I heard angel eyes works well to not get the stains. I think that’s why I don’t have white dogs bc I hate the staining. I feel like they always look sad from it.


Oh! Yes I understand. Yeah I apparently i am used to the _maintenance_ I had a routine with our tiff. Fitting that mocha is _my_ dog and leah is the kids (we will love them both equally of course)


----------



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

Whoiscoconut said:


> Omg, my breeder does a few types and she just had a handsome boy! Parti yorkipoo and he’s so cute! I never knew yorkipoos had parti colors but I almost thought of snagging him but I’m not a male dog person....but he’s adorable!!!!
> View attachment 467274


Oh wow...yeah I tend to own girl dogs but wow I didn't know that a parti yorkipoo was an option! Cutie for sure!!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

G2 is hubs dog and this one is apparently mine.... although I know he’ll try stealing her the moment I come home. He even asked which day he needed off so I could go get her.....😂 he’s such a little sucker and he never realizes.


----------



## amoseley (May 3, 2020)

Yeah my hubs is playing the _resigned_ roll but somehow ended up with puppy toys in the bag when he went shopping last...


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I love Our breeders values they’re an older couple. I’d say close to seniors and they love them constantly. All health testing and she’s stayed in touch for years on her litters which is more than I can say fro the other breeders around us. She sends pics every few days and they’re all in home with her. She contacts me through all vet appointments.Show quality, no but pet and love quality I couldn’t of found a better fit.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I know this brand is recommended by some members for white dogs but I'm not sure if it's right for parti colors





Chris Christensen


Dog show enthusiasts and professional groomers all over the world rely on us to provide high quality tools, shampoos and styling aids to achieve coat perfection every time. With innovative new products being released year-round. there is sure to be a product to help you achieve your desired...




www.chrissystems.com




You can find it a lot of places online.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's what I use:









EARTHBATH Hypo-Allergenic Dog & Cat Shampoo, 16-oz bottle - Chewy.com


Buy Earthbath Hypo-Allergenic Dog & Cat Shampoo, 16-oz bottle at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Well, our groomer uses it. I just send it along with Peggy to her appointments. I started doing that after she had multiple allergic reactions to other "hypoallergenic" products.

Our groomer warned us that oatmeal is actually a common allergen, but it's also such a common ingredient. It took a ton of research (and a thread on Poodle Forum) to find this stuff.

I don't get too stressed when she gets a little dingy in-between grooming appointments. I just remind myself: She's a dog!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I use Chris Christensen white on white shampoo, whenever I bathe him, which isn't often as he goes to groomer every 4 weeks but it sure came in handy when I bathed him a few weeks back. I just used the ice on ice when I combed and dried him out. I like it because its not a perfume.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A note on the boy dogs. If they pee on the back of their front legs, shampoo just the front legs in between full baths. It’s quick and doesn’t run the risk of staining by being left too long. At 4 years old, my spoo has (mostly) outgrown this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

scooterscout99 said:


> A note on the boy dogs. If they pee on the back of their front legs, shampoo just the front legs in between full baths. It’s quick and doesn’t run the risk of staining by being left too long. At 4 years old, my spoo has (mostly) outgrown this.


That just reminded me that Peggy used to pee on the inside of her back legs! Those were some ugly yellow stains, and I always worried she would burn or irritate her skin.

Our groomer told us, with females at least, this is caused by still-developing muscles/sloppy form. I definitely notice she holds herself a lot more carefully now when she urinates. Her hind legs used to practically collapse.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I think if you stay on top of removing the eye gunk (and your poodle isn’t predisposed to excessively runny eyes) you shouldn’t need eye-specific wipes to keep the area clean. I’ve have good success with a warm, wet washcloth.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

It depends for me. My spoo is a parti (black and white) and I don’t use any specific whitening shampoos. I wipe her eye gunk with a warm wet cloth if it’s allergy season and her eyes get super gunky and don’t use any of the special eye wipes but she also doesn’t have white near her eyes. I pick the crusties from her eyes (and she loves to eat these for some bizarre reason 🤢) and I will rub a wet cloth after as well. 

My groomer uses les pooches tearless for her topknot/head just to make sure it doesn’t irritate her eyes. Then she uses the hypoallergenic shampoo and then follow up with the crème rinse. I have these products at home as well if she isn’t going to the groomer regularly (every 4-6 weeks) because I will trim her down in the summer. 









Pooch Tearless Puppy Shampoo


Gently cleanse and hydrate your puppy’s delicate skin with Pooch Tearless Puppy Shampoo. We combined soothing Swiss Chamomile extracts and Aloe Vera with deep nourishing Pro-Vitamin B5 into a therapeutic, conditioning formula.




lespoochs.com












Pooch Botanique 25 to 1 Concentrate Hypoallergenic Dog Shampoo


Revive skin and coats with pH balanced Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Shampoo. Its unscented, crystal clear formula gently breathe without hindrance from heavy residue.




lespoochs.com












Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Crème Rinse


Ultra light Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic Crème Rinse will leave your pet’s coat feeling silky smooth, never greasy. Mild, fragrance-free formula provides the detangling power you need without heavy oils and humectants.




lespoochs.com





I also like the burts bees puppy shampoo if she’s gotten muddy playing outside (just so I don’t irritate her skin by shampooing and using the crème rinse too often). This is generally used a lot in the fall/spring because we’ve got a super muddy backyard and the dog parks around here are also quick to get muddy. And she LOVES the mud and water and will roll and wrestle in it so she gets muddy and needs to be washed. 🤦🏻‍♀️






Burt's Bees 2 in 1 Puppy Shampoo, 16-Ounce: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Find thousands of pet supplies at low prices. Shop online for dog, cat, fish, bird, and small animal supplies at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Just want to third CC's White on White, which is what I have now.

Alternatively, for many years I used Isle of Dogs (whatever the whitening shampoo is called) with good result. Pricey but dilutable. She practically glowed she was so white.

I've used other brands. They're fine, but they do not achieve the same results as CC or IoD.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That just reminded me that Peggy used to pee on the inside of her back legs! Those were some ugly yellow stains, and I always worried she would burn or irritate her skin.
> 
> Our groomer told us, with females at least, this is caused by still-developing muscles/sloppy form. I definitely notice she holds herself a lot more carefully now when she urinates. Her hind legs used to practically collapse.


Darn. I thought with females you could avoid the pee on fur issues. I'm glad she grew out of it. I got lucky with Misha because he doesn't pee on his legs outright, but he does get backsplash droplets. Sometimes he forgets to turn off the hose before he starts walking again and makes me shake my head in dismay. I'm not sure I could deal with him if he were white!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Sometimes he forgets to turn off the hose before he starts walking again


😂 😂 😂 😂 

Boys do have their own special brand of obliviousness. But Peggy's flat squats were pretty maddening. Plus, she had discharge thanks to puppy vaginitis, which also added to the staining.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

I use White on White from Chris Christensen On my black and white parti. It keeps her super bright bright white. It’s also ok to shampoo the black because there isn’t any lightener. I give her a bath about every week or so depending on our activities. We live in the country by the beach so she gets all in mud and dirt. I am. I’ve found that if I shampoo her leg one by one and one(white feet and legs,) give her a good massage and comb through it(because she has really long poms) it works the best. Her hair is always so soft after as well. Another thing that took me several baths to figure out is you have to really rinse more than you think you need to.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

My salon uses this shampoo and I have bought some to use during the corona virus lock down. It has worked well for her. It is supposed to penetrate each hair and moisturize, but still delicate enough to use even on a cat's skin. The reverse side of the bottle is only written in Japanese, so it might night be helpful. It is imported from Australia and I found it on a website like amazon called Rakuten Global. It said they ship internationally.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry here is a link to the shampoo with an English translation, it appears.


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/menkoichape/item/wlp-kinpex-luxury-1lset-c/


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

amoseley said:


> White poodle owners- what shampoo would you suggest? I've heard oatmeal is good to keep a poodle moisturized-but didnt want their coats looking dingy...thanks!


My white/cream spoo likes Earthbath shampoos the best, and no conditioner afterwards  We have tried other shampoos, or occasionally I forgot to take it to the groomers. All of them either left him uncomfortable for a few days, or bothered my hands, or left his hair an odd texture. And I am very picky about chemicals, so no to many shampoos and we never use whiteners.

The one I liked the best was Green Tea shampoo. When I found out they were discontinuing that one a few years ago I bought a gallon of the condensed shampoo and it is lasting forever.

I don't know if Earthbath still does it, but when I first looked into their shampoos they sent me a sample of each one they had so I could try them.


----------

